# My Best friend Cooper



## hockey930 (Jun 19, 2013)

On Monday night my family and I lost our best friend Copper (2.5 year old golden) to a brain tumor. It came as a huge shock to us and he seemed perfectly normal on Saturday afternoon. 
We are heartbroken and will always love him. Here are a few pictures of him.
































































This last one was just taken a few days ago.








I love you Cooper and always will.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I am so sorry about the loss of your precious golden baby--2 1/2 is way too young!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry. He was just a baby....You've found a group who understands the pain and grief and will support you as you grieve. Hugs to you and Godspeed to such a special new angel.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, my son has a golden named Cooper too. He was a beautiful boy, and was taken way too young. RIP sweet Cooper, I wish you strength.


----------



## hockey930 (Jun 19, 2013)

thank you guys, we will certainly be looking for another golden. Coop had a profound effect on our lives. Cooper would do anything to make us happy, and I am sure he would want us to to get another puppy because in the long run that will make us happy.
I am not sure when we will be ready to actually do that, but I am at least keeping my eyes open for reputable breeders in the Carolinas. If anyone has any suggestions I would certainly be open to them.


----------



## CypressJB (Jun 14, 2013)

This breaks my heart! So sorry!


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was beautiful. I'm in NC, near Greensboro. Who was Cooper's breeder?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Cooper was a beautiful boy


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was way too young. 
This has been a terrible year for our babies on the forum so far


----------



## hockey930 (Jun 19, 2013)

problemcat said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was beautiful. I'm in NC, near Greensboro. Who was Cooper's breeder?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cooper was from Melodymakers in york sc.
Actually I have been looking around and I am like 99% sure that this is his mom and maybe even his dad.
GOLDEN RETRIEVER PUPPIES: $495.00, Now Available! | Columbia | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 27221572


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cooper, he was such a beautiful boy.

Wonderful pictures, what a story they tell about the love and life Cooper had with you and your family.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I'm in NC also, I'm over on the Coast.

When you are ready for breeder information or referral, feel free to post.

My neighbors got a referral for a Golden Ret. Breeder through the GRCA Puppy referral. They got a beautiful boy from a SC breeder, probably not that far from you since you are in Charlotte. 

Godspeed Cooper.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

hockey930 said:


> Cooper was from Melodymakers in york sc.
> Actually I have been looking around and I am like 99% sure that this is his mom and maybe even his dad.
> GOLDEN RETRIEVER PUPPIES: $495.00, Now Available! | Columbia | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 27221572



You usually pay much more than that for the average golden from a good breeder--like $1200 to $1500. I'd stay away from those puppies.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry about your Cooper, 2 1/2 is too young. He was such a handsome, loving boy. I understand, I lost my furry angel too. You will find support and understanding. My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Sleep softly sweet Cooper...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hockey*

Hockey

I can't tell you how sorry I am about Cooper!!

I added him to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Awe, precious boy. Love those pictures, especially the one with your baby. That paw that Goldens love to give. So sorry for your sudden loss. He was just a baby.


----------



## mcollie (Jun 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the sudden loss of your pup. I too lost my boy suddenly, though he was nine, to a tumor on his heart one week ago. It has been a difficult week for me to say the least but have found these forums to be quite helpful in handling the loss.

I'm in Charlotte too. We will be getting another puppy but will need to wait until early fall. If you get in recommendations for breeders or hear about any upcoming litters, please let me know. We got my boy in SW Virginia while we were living in Blacksburg.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So very sorry to hear about Cooper, 2.5 years is far too young to have to say goodbye. Judging by the pictures I'd say he was loved very much during his short time on this earth.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you're having to come to the board under such circumstances. How could a 2.5 year old boy who looked so good in that last picture just die like that?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper - there is never a right age for our goldens to go to the bridge, but 2 1/2 is far too young.

Run free, play hard with many new friends and sleep softly Cooper


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Cooper  he was way too young, you must be heartbroken. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Oh goodness. I am so sorry for your loss. And so young, too...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I know the pain you must be feeling right now. My family and I just lost our beloved Charlie Cooper to cancer.. he just turned 3 years old and it was also very unexpected and he only lived 2 days after we found out. It's so strange that both our boys were 'Coopers' and sadly passed so incredibly young.

When they are so young and it's so unexpected, it's an absolute shock. It's unfair. You feel so cheated. It's been almost 3 weeks and I'm still trying to make sense of it all. All I can offer to you are some helpful poems, and to tell you that right now is the time to truly let out your feelings. It's okay to cry, it's actually good to cry right now. And often. Please feel free to private message me as well. I am so sorry and hope you and your family can get past these next few weeks. He was absolutely beautiful! His photos remind me of my Charlie Cooper, what a great spunky personality he seemed to have. Cherish the memories and try to be strong.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is a poem I just recently found and I really love: Cattery Kirazamber - The Loving Ones


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Nothing can fill that piece in your heart like a loving dog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Last couple weeks so many of young ones left us. It is not fair at all.


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

This really tugs on the heart strings. I'm so incredibly sorry to hear about your loss. He was taken from you far too soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*My heart is breaking for you. I know your loss so well. HUGS*


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for the tragic loss of your beautiful Cooper! You should have had years ahead to enjoy! I can tell from the pictures of your beautiful boy, that you packed lots of love and memories into the short time that you had him. Thinking of you at this tragic and dark time.,


----------

